# Raymond Dana James



## Cornelius Vango (Jun 1, 2016)

Raymond James AKA RD James (on FB) AKA Cannibal Ray--

This man has stolen from many people including myself, tried to get my friend's dog taken by animal control by coming to my house and inciting a fight with his dog and faking an injury, threatened to burn my house down, threatened me with a knife and a gun on separate occasions, has been found spying on my house from the bushes, has physically attacked at least two local women, as well as shooting another in the leg for simply driving past his house, brags about killing someone, and has written multiple books advocating "survival" methods that would hurt people, administering fake medicine and healing techniques, he also made another attempt on my life by loosening the lug-nuts of my van's front tire to nearly falling off. He has been evicted from my hometown of Slabs by individuals taking a stand against him with no help from local authorities





This is him. He has a few pages on FB as well:
https://www.facebook.com/Slab-City-Sanctuary-731106950320869/
https://www.facebook.com/slabcitysectorseven/?fref=ts
https://www.facebook.com/cannibals.christ.393

This video he uploaded is of him being approached by an angry mob of people who were telling him that it is time to leave Slab City. http://www.interventioncenters.org/...lab-city-sanctuary-rd-james-takes-on-a-dozen/

He tries to play it off as some random thieves that he heroically stands up to.

Here is his gofundme-- 

And here is his list of publications--





He habitually pisses everyone off and then plays the victim, "everyone is just mean to me because they're drug addicts and they're mad that I do the right thing" kind of shit. Like his "earthfirst" chapter, which consists of only him, and all he does is call the police on anyone and everyone under the guise that they were burning garbage and polluting the air. He has also said that he throws unused canisters of propane into burn barrels to "take care of" enemies of the earth. He also burned down the nearest camp to his place and planted large full two-gallon propane tanks near the blaze to kill the person that was trying to move in. We were able to arrive to the fire in time to remove the tanks.

In short, this man is a fucking terrorist and should be avoided at all costs. If you want to, you can go to any of his pages and give him bad ratings/warn people of his terrorism, snake-oil salesmanship and misogyny. I would hate for him to repeat this in another community.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 1, 2016)

Cornelius Vango said:


> He has also said that he throws unused canisters of propane into burn barrels to "take care of" enemies of the earth.



he's said this to me as well, and i told him he was going to get burned out at a minimum if he tried shit like that (which eventually _did _happen). i can attest that he's nuts, a complete dick, and if he shows up anywhere near you, let people know, as he's definitely a dangerous individual.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 1, 2016)

Oh boy, how did a shitstick like that exist out there in the desert for so long?


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jun 2, 2016)

Kim Chee said:


> Oh boy, how did a shitstick like that exist out there in the desert for so long?


The dude is like a fucking cockroach. Or maybe just a cock. Who knows? At least he's finally gone from the slabs.


----------



## Geometrictruth (Jun 3, 2016)

So glad this guy is gone, i made sure to leave a bad review on his fb page, guys like this should just die or move to florida


----------



## autumn (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm glad this douche is in jail. He seems like a seriously deranged and dangerous person.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 25, 2016)

zim said:


> I'm glad this douche is in jail. He seems like a seriously deranged and dangerous person.



I'm on mobile right now (essentially looking through a cardboard tube). I don't see anything in this thread indicating that this guy is incarcerated. What is your source?


----------



## autumn (Jun 25, 2016)

Kim Chee said:


> I'm on mobile right now (essentially looking through a cardboard tube). I don't see anything in this thread indicating that this guy is incarcerated. What is your source?


Cornelius & others have posted comments about it on the video. Cornelius said he's in jail for threatening people, someone said it's because he shot that lady in the leg, and there's a handful of comments asking if he's still in jail and other stuff


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Jun 26, 2016)

he's not in jail. He's most likely in San Diego.


----------



## autumn (Jun 26, 2016)

Cornelius Vango said:


> he's not in jail. He's most likely in San Diego.



What the hell? How did he shoot a woman in the leg and get out of jail in less than 3 months?


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Jun 27, 2016)

He wasn't on trial for shooting her, he was on trial for making terrorist threats against me and pulling a knife on me. The whole trial was a fucking joke.


----------



## Dmac (Jun 27, 2016)

as long as he is gone and stays gone...


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Jun 29, 2016)

no, he's got a gofundme up to get money kickdowns and he's planning to buy a gun and come back to shoot people. 

so if you have a gofundme account or you can make one, please report him for fraud.


----------



## jort98 (Aug 16, 2016)

He sounds like a total nightmare.


----------



## Lost in transit (Aug 18, 2016)

So he's in the slabs?


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Aug 19, 2016)

Lost in transit said:


> So he's in the slabs?


 
No. If he comes back to the Slabs, he will disappear.


----------



## Lost in transit (Aug 20, 2016)

You already called the boys. Go register something


----------



## Johnny P (Oct 21, 2016)

safe to say fuck this guy. Hope I never have to meet him. Anybody have any run ins with him as of late?


----------



## Johnny P (Nov 17, 2016)

Actually on a side note I came across one of his reddit posts from October this year. His story sounded similar to what I had read here about a month ago. Sure enough it was him lol. I will say this, after reading through his pages and and being curious. He is very convincing, definitely plays the victim well. Paints a very ugly picture of Slabbers, and all around seemingly extremely manipulative. Before I realized it was him, I felt bad for him. Crazy SOB though.


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Nov 18, 2016)

Johnny P said:


> Actually on a side note I came across one of his reddit posts from October this year. His story sounded similar to what I had read here about a month ago. Sure enough it was him lol. I will say this, after reading through his pages and and being curious. He is very convincing, definitely plays the victim well. Paints a very ugly picture of Slabbers, and all around seemingly extremely manipulative. Before I realized it was him, I felt bad for him. Crazy SOB though.



Can you send me a link to his post?


----------



## Johnny P (Nov 18, 2016)

@Cornelius Vango It was that crazy story on reddit where the paranoid kid thought he was being hunted by Slabbers. He only mentioned that he Air Bnbs the sanctuary and how great his reviews are. Then later down the thread he posted the video of the situation where people tried to "rob" him in daylight. Nothing you've probably havent seen before. I tracked him back to FB and all his posts were sob stories, where if you didnt know the guy you'd feel bad about him and have a negative view on the Slabs. He's pretty good (from what I've realized) at making himself look good and victimized and others looking like shit. I can try to track it down, but like I said. It's probably everything you've already seen and heard before. He's a pretty repetitive guy from what I've noticed too. Also way over uses the word meth lab too. This guys is POS and set a $30k goal for go fund me lol


----------



## BadKidNick (Nov 29, 2016)

Cornelius Vango said:


> Raymond James AKA RD James (on FB) AKA Cannibal Ray--
> 
> This man has stolen from many people including myself, tried to get my friend's dog taken by animal control by coming to my house and inciting a fight with his dog and faking an injury, threatened to burn my house down, threatened me with a knife and a gun on separate occasions, has been found spying on my house from the bushes, has physically attacked at least two local women, as well as shooting another in the leg for simply driving past his house, brags about killing someone, and has written multiple books advocating "survival" methods that would hurt people, administering fake medicine and healing techniques, he also made another attempt on my life by loosening the lug-nuts of my van's front tire to nearly falling off. He has been evicted from my hometown of Slabs by individuals taking a stand against him with no help from local authorities
> View attachment 30755
> ...



This guy has been trouble for years tho. Nothing new, I thought it was all in my head.


----------



## Meow Meow (Dec 30, 2016)

Just wanted to share a different, although, albeit very limited perspective...

I've met you (Cornelius) and Raymond a few years back in the slabs. I was just passing through and stayed a few days but you both seem like nice/good people to me.

I remember meeting Raymond and I must say he seemed nice and didn't strike me as being crazy or "off". He seemed like a kind of quiet dude (met him near Internet cafe) and he was making little slab city souvenirs to sell out of empty bullet shells which was pretty cool/nifty. He told me about the "how-to" book he wrote about suicide which I thought was pretty weird but also interesting and obviously controversial.

Anyways, I haven't seen another side of him and I don't think I got weird vibes from him, but I was just there not even a minute. I'm sure some locals have a more in-depth and detailed perspective.

I just wanted to share another side. It's definitely cool to warn people about shady characters, but I guess it's also good to meet them and judge for yourself. I was just in slab city the other day and didn't see him, not like I was looking though.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Dec 30, 2016)

Meow Meow said:


> I remember meeting Raymond and I must say he seemed nice and didn't strike me as being crazy or "off".



Said it before, will say it again. Just because someone's nice to you doesnt mean they're nice people


----------



## Meow Meow (Dec 31, 2016)

WanderLost Radical said:


> Said it before, will say it again. Just because someone's nice to you doesnt mean they're nice people


True that, but it works both ways


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 31, 2016)

Meow Meow said:


> True that, but it works both ways



giving people the benefit of the doubt is a great trait to have, but it's also important to be aware that when 90% of people have something bad to say about someone, you should probably pay attention to what the majority is saying.


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Dec 31, 2016)

Meow Meow said:


> Just wanted to share a different, although, albeit very limited perspective...
> 
> I've met you (Cornelius) and Raymond a few years back in the slabs. I was just passing through and stayed a few days but you both seem like nice/good people to me.
> 
> ...



Dude, I lived next to him for nearly two years. You talked to him for a few minutes. He is fucking nuts.


----------

